# Henry Smith on the argument from creation for the existence of God



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 11, 2020)

... So true it is which Paul the apostle doth testify, when he saith, that ‘the invisible things of God (that is, his eternal power and divine essence), are seen perfectly in the creation of the world, being perceived by his works which he hath made,’ Rom. i. 20. If, therefore, men would but cast up their eyes to heaven, and from thence look down again upon the earth, and so behold the excellent beauty and building of this world, they cannot be so sottish or dull conceited, but they must know there was and is a God, which was the maker of them; and be moved in some sort to glorify so incomparable and excellent a Creator. ...

For more, see Henry Smith on the argument from creation for the existence of God.


----------



## jwright82 (Feb 11, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... So true it is which Paul the apostle doth testify, when he saith, that ‘the invisible things of God (that is, his eternal power and divine essence), are seen perfectly in the creation of the world, being perceived by his works which he hath made,’ Rom. i. 20. If, therefore, men would but cast up their eyes to heaven, and from thence look down again upon the earth, and so behold the excellent beauty and building of this world, they cannot be so sottish or dull conceited, but they must know there was and is a God, which was the maker of them; and be moved in some sort to glorify so incomparable and excellent a Creator. ...
> 
> For more, see Henry Smith on the argument from creation for the existence of God.


Good post. Although I wonder what his argument would look like now a days, after quantum mechanics and Stephen Hawking' s work. It is persuasive though.


----------

